
Microsoft’s new multi-touch mice demoed on video - malte
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/05/microsofts-insane-new-multi-touch-mice-demoed-on-video/
======
elblanco
The first mouse I think would look very nice on my desk right about now.

